# IELTS (General/ Academic) requirement for Accountant role



## hmainrai (Jan 21, 2017)

CPA requires 7.0+ band on IELTS Academic for skills assessment of Accountant (General)/ Management Accountant roles. After positive skills assessment, do I need to give IELTS General for visa or the scores of academic module suffices for Australia PR need (either under 189 or 190)?


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

You can just use the academic scores for English language points. Both are accepted.

But you can sit IELTS General if you feel you could gain 8+ in general and this can be used to gain 20 points for immigration purpose.

BTW I just came up with a question and hope someone could help me.

I used IELTS (7) for skills assessment and then had PTE (79) for immigration points. Do I need to submit the IELTS report originally used for the skills assessment? My IELTS scores are written on my skills assessment report.


----------



## Saurabhs07 (Jul 12, 2018)

HiI am a Accounting Student and I have got my positive migration skill assessment from CPA by doing 65+ in PTE Academic so now If I want 20 points can I submit my 8 band each result of IELTS GENERAL for 189 visa ?

Please suggest ....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saurabhs07 said:


> HiI am a Accounting Student and I have got my positive migration skill assessment from CPA by doing 65+ in PTE Academic so now If I want 20 points can I submit my 8 band each result of IELTS GENERAL for 189 visa ?
> 
> Please suggest ....


yes. if its still valid.


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

Saurabh can u tell ur qualification as u hav applied fr accountant general and ur even accounting student.. within how much time the results of ur dkill assesment came


----------



## Saurabhs07 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Kazi,
I got my skill assessment within 30days. Make sure you check your email (inbox and spam/Junk) as sometimes CPA/IPA sends you a request to upload some documents again. Keep a track of such emails. If you miss any of those , your assessment may take longer time.


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2017)

chubb said:


> You can just use the academic scores for English language points. Both are accepted.
> 
> But you can sit IELTS General if you feel you could gain 8+ in general and this can be used to gain 20 points for immigration purpose.
> 
> ...


My case is the same. I submitted only the latest PTE report for the EOI points w/o any problems.


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

Hiii Saurabh..
I have approach an agency for doing the whole PR process and he said me it takes 2-3months. On 6th june 2018 he hd submitted fr my skill assessmnt. I askd u bcz u said u hav recvd positive assessment.. have u started the process on our own?? Cn i knw ur qualification if u dnt mind..


----------



## Saurabhs07 (Jul 12, 2018)

Kazi,

I started my process of my own. Eventually I had to get the skill assessment for my Professional Year Program. By theway it depends how much time PR will take on many factors. Depends on your Points as wrll, then how many EOI’s already pending etc etc...


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

Hii saurabh..
Are you a CA??


----------

